# Maternity Ward - Rat Farm



## Hsut77 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just showing off my latest addition to the rat farm. Having too many rats pop at the same time that we needed a little extra room. My Wife and I knocked this up in a few weekends.

Addition to - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals/rat-farm-94724


----------



## funcouple (Dec 30, 2008)

looks good. what size are the tubs(lt)


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice!!!

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that watering system from?

Beautiful setup!!!! Love it!!


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tubs are 40lt and the sippers are from the U.S look up - http://www.agselect.com/ED/showdetl.cfm?&DID=11&Product_ID=92&CATID=12.


----------



## Australis (Dec 30, 2008)

It looks the goods Hsut77, watch those inverted corners (if that makes sense) on the tubs.


Matt.


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Matt, will do. Have a test rat in there now to see if it will be an issue.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hsut77 said:


> Tubs are 40lt and the sippers are from the U.S look up - http://www.agselect.com/ED/showdetl.cfm?&DID=11&Product_ID=92&CATID=12.


 
thanks Hust77, just bought some to hook up to my setup at the moment.


----------



## swaddo (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, the edstrom stuff is great.

Nice racks by the way


----------



## Lewy (Jan 2, 2009)

Gday 
Love your new rat farm. Just wondering where you put the food??

Lewy


----------



## swaddo (Jan 2, 2009)

i goes on top like this


----------

